# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  وضعیت نامعلوم  بورسیه های  سپاه

## webadres

سلام   علیکم 


من اول  فیزیو دانشگاه توانبخشی تهران بورسیه سپاه قبول شدم   و  رفتم   مصاحبه و معاینه دادم و  تشکیل پرونده  هم دادم 


اونا گفتن نتایج سپاه با نتایج سنجش  یکجا میاد  

بعد الان که نتایج اومده  اصلا  انگار کد 22  که واسه بورسیه های سپاه هست و وسه هیچکس نزدن (شاید هم یادشون رفته  واسه من بزنن )

در حالی که طبق این عکس  اصلا سپاه هنوز نتایج رو به سنجش اعلام نکرده 


الان من چی کار کنم ؟؟؟؟؟؟  اصلا الان وضعیت سپاه من معلوم نیس 



البته من بعد از فیزیو  سپاه دیروز   برام رادیو و سونو دانشگاه ایران  اومده

----------


## webadres

لطفا دوستان   راهنمایی کنند  


اون  قسمت   تبصره رو بخونین   و  اگه چیزی فهمدین توضیح بدید 

به خدا   اول و اخر این  تبصره با هم تناقض دارند

----------


## webadres

یعنی الان من جفتش رو قبولم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Dr_farid

خب خداروشکر رادیولوژی رو قبول شدید. کد 22 هم نزدن و باید منتظر باشید همون یکشنبه نتیجه سپاه بیاد ببینیم چی شده

----------


## webadres

ینی نتیجه سپاه   یکشنبه میاد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

این و کجا نوشته؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Reza.k

> خب خداروشکر رادیولوژی رو قبول شدید. کد 22 هم نزدن و باید منتظر باشید همون یکشنبه نتیجه سپاه بیاد ببینیم چی شده


سلام.داداش کجا اینو نوشته؟
اونایی که سراسری آوردن یعنی سپاه لغو براشون

----------


## Dr_farid

> ینی نتیجه سپاه   یکشنبه میاد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> این و کجا نوشته؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


تویه همین اطلاعیه ای که اومده نوشته اصلا سپاه به ما لیست نداده و بعدش نوشته برای کد ها  *اطلاعيه روز يكشنبه مورخ 95/7/4* از طريق پايگاه اطلاع رساني اين سازمان منتشر خواهد شد،

----------


## webadres

> سلام.داداش کجا اینو نوشته؟
> اونایی که سراسری آوردن یعنی سپاه لغو براشون


نه    این طور که این دوستمون میگن یکشنبه نتایج سپاه میاد


اگ هم سپاه قبول بشید و هم سراسری  دیگه

شما میتونید هر کدوم روکه دوست داشتید برید

----------


## Dr_farid

> سلام.داداش کجا اینو نوشته؟
> اونایی که سراسری آوردن یعنی سپاه لغو براشون


آره درسته حرفتون. ولی کد 22 هم برای هیچ کس نخورده و احتمالا یادشون رفته مثل اینکه اول اطلاعیه زدن تویه سایت که لیست چند برابر ظرفیت رویه سایت هست و لیست رو نزاشته بودن و فرداش گذاشتن

----------


## webadres

> سلام.داداش کجا اینو نوشته؟
> اونایی که سراسری آوردن یعنی سپاه لغو براشون



ولی بهتره شما اول برید و سراسری و ثبت نام کنید   بعدش اگه سپاه رو برید    خود به خود  سراسری تون باطل میشه

----------


## webadres

> تویه همین اطلاعیه ای که اومده نوشته اصلا سپاه به ما لیست نداده و بعدش نوشته برای کد ها  *اطلاعيه روز يكشنبه مورخ 95/7/4* از طريق پايگاه اطلاع رساني اين سازمان منتشر خواهد شد،


من   یکشنبه باید برم ثبت نام دانشگاه ایران   
  اگه همون یکشبنبه سپاه رو قبول بشم دیگه نباید سراسری رو ثبت نام کنم

----------


## Dr_farid

> من   یکشنبه باید برم ثبت نام دانشگاه ایران   
>   اگه همون یکشبنبه سپاه رو قبول بشم دیگه نباید سراسری رو ثبت نام کنم


اره یکشنبه ببینید اطلاعیه میاد یانه . ولی حتما ثبت نام کنید و روی سپاه و ... حساب نکنید

----------


## Reza.k

> من   یکشنبه باید برم ثبت نام دانشگاه ایران   
>   اگه همون یکشبنبه سپاه رو قبول بشم دیگه نباید سراسری رو ثبت نام کنم


والا نمیدونم.ولی تا الان که من چیزی نفهمیدم در موردش.آخه باید اگه قبول میشدیم میزد کد رو حالا نمیدونم.برای من دارو اصفهان بود که بعید میدونم غیر بومی بگیرن!!
کلا روش حساب نمیکنم!

----------


## Dr_farid

> والا نمیدونم.ولی تا الان که من چیزی نفهمیدم در موردش.آخه باید اگه قبول میشدیم میزد کد رو حالا نمیدونم.برای من دارو اصفهان بود که بعید میدونم غیر بومی بگیرن!!
> کلا روش حساب نمیکنم!


الان شما هم روزانه قبول شدید جای دیگه؟

----------


## ahmad.salari769

بورسیه سپاه لغو شد.


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------

